# is .243 too big



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Is a .243 too big for a coyote gun and will it mess up the fur bad or no


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

no.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

A lot of people use a .223 or a .22-250 but a .243 won't be bad at all either. There are some people on these forums that use a .243 too.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

243 all the way, get the right reloads and no problems. I have killed alot of Coyotes with mine, very little damage, very little recoil, and accurate at all the ranges I can safely shoot.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

there have been a few times just this year where I wish I had a 243 instead of my 22-250, namely in the wind.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you'll be good with a 243, no worries.

xdeano


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a 243 and 22 and it depends on the weather which one ill use


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

ok cool thanks guys


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

BirdHunter5 said:


> i have a 243 and 22 and it depends on the weather which one ill use


I agree. If there is ANY weather...its the 243. If the weatherman says there is absolutley NO weather of any kind tomorrow...then the 22. What I'm trying to say is this: DO NOT use a 22 for coyote hunting. It's not going to do the job.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i hope he meant to put a 3 or a -250 at the end of 22

22lr. should not be used for coyote hunting


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

alright guys thanks and ya hope but dont think he was joking!!


----------

